#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  سیم لحیم جایگزین آساهی

## reza.93

*سلام

با توجه به اینکه سیم لحیم آساهی اصل توی بازار به سختی گیر میاد و اکثرا فیک هستن اگر جایگزین مناسبی هست لطفا معرفی کنید. 
توی یکی از سایت ها سیم لحیم سینسولد (sinsold) به عنوان سیم لحیم با کیفیت و حتی کیفیت بالاتر از آساهی معرفی شده اگر تجربه استفاده از این محصول رو هم داشتید لطفا اعلام کنید.

با تشکر
*

----------

*mohammadhadi*,*morteza khod*,*sovietiran*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## novin_co

سلام.این برند هم خیلی خوبه،ولی آساهی خوب هم تو بازار موجود هست،هردو برند خوب هستند

----------

*mohammadhadi*,*morteza khod*,*reza.93*,*sovietiran*

----------


## sovietiran

درود
سیم لحیمی بنام بهینکس در بازار مشهد هست که ساخت کارخانه ای اطراف مشهد است و مدعی است مواد را از مالزی میاورد و کیفیت محصول خوبست و....

بنده تست نکردم اما شاید  گزینه خوبی باشد.

ضمنا مارک electroloy سنگاپور هم خوبست و چندسالی است استفاده میکنم.
اساهی سالهاست مشکوک است در ایران...
بدرود

----------

*heical*,*mohammadhadi*,*morteza khod*,*reza.93*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## mohammadhadi

سلام
به علت تقلبی بودن آساهی  چند سالیه قلع آریا  استفاده می کنم کیفیتش عالیه .روغن لحیم خوب مثل mechanic uv223 یا kingbo rma218  هم در کنارش استفاده کنید کیفیت لحیم کاری را خیلی عالی می کنه

----------

*heical*,*morteza khod*,*Musa_ayden*,*reza.93*,*sovietiran*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## علی علی دادی

سلام.دوستان و همکاران گرامی اسم سیم لحیم های خوب رو بردن اما کسی به سیم لحیم با کیفیت ایرانی ژرف اشاره ای نکرد. اگر شرکت ژرف بیاد قطر های کم تر رو تولید کنه خیلی ها به سمتش میان مخصوصا تعمیر کاران موبایل و لپ تاپ

----------

*heical*,*HS13&86*,*mohammadhadi*,*morteza khod*,*reza.93*,*sovietiran*

----------


## bardia.t

درود بر دوستان ///من چند سال پیش حدود 2کیلو گرم قلع مارک مکانیک ساخت المان خریدم و تا یکی دو ماه پیش داشتم و استفاده میکردم وقتی که تموم شد یک توپ اساهی خریدم با توجه به اینکه یکی دو تا از همکارا توصیه کرده بودن خریدم ولی خیلی افتضاح بود طوری که وقتی لحیم کاری میکردم مثل اینکه یک نفر مبتدی و تازه کار لحیم کاری کرده و....بعد متوجه تقلبی بودن اون شدم و قلع اساهی اصلی پیدا کردم عالی بود ولی هیچ قلعی مثل مکانیک المان نیست البته مکانیک چین هم به وفور پیدا میشه ولی جنس المانی یه چیز دیگس بخصوص برای ایسی های smdچهار طرفه فقط مکانیک المان خوب بود الان اساهی اصلی هم خریدم ولی باید حتما برای ایسی های چهار طرفه فلکس استفاده کنم وگرنه کیفیت مطلوب پیدا نمیکنه /////دوستی هم فرمودند ژرف که من خیلی سال هست دیگه به چشمم نخورده ولی قبلا سیم لحیم خوبی بود ولی 0.8 نداشت و همشون 1میلی بودن

----------

*armin-a*,*heical*,*mohammadhadi*,*morteza khod*,*Musa_ayden*,*reza.93*,*sovietiran*

----------


## amirgoogle

به نظرم بهینکس هم سیم لحیم خوبیه

----------

*HS13&86*,*mohammadhadi*,*morteza khod*,*reza.93*,*امیر سجاد*,*امین محمدی*

----------


## morteza khod

سلام سیم SOMO هم بسیار عالی هست من از تانیش گرفتم.قبلا آساهی استفاده میکردم ولی الان سومو کار میکنم خیلی عالی هست امتحان کنید و تفاوت را احساس کنید.

----------

*mohammadhadi*,*Navid-Aref*,*reza.93*,*امیر سجاد*

----------


## xXIMANXx

درود ، سیم لحیم SKY7 رو پیشنهاد میکنیم ، دارای فلاکس داخلی هم هست ! photo_2022-01-09_16-12-56.jpgphoto_2022-01-09_16-12-57.jpg

----------

*armin-a*,*javamobira*,*mohammadhadi*,*reza.93*,*امیر سجاد*

----------


## poya22

من ژاپنی و امریکایی استفاده میکنم عالی هستند

----------

*armin-a*,*javamobira*,*mohammadhadi*,*reza.93*,*sovietiran*,*امیر سجاد*

----------


## gasemi.m100

> سیم لحیمی بنام بهینکس در بازار مشهد هست که ساخت کارخانه ای اطراف مشهد است و مدعی است مواد را از مالزی میاورد و کیفیت محصول خوبست و....


بهینکس هم خوبه کیفیت نسبتا مناسبی داره ولی دود خیلی خیلی زیادی داره که کار باهاش رو اذیت کننده میکنه

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## رسول21

قلع اکتیویتی مدل AAمن استفاده میکنم راضیم قیمتشم مناسبه

----------


## میکرو مدرن

سلام خدمت گرامی من در کارم از مارک ژرف میکنم بسیار راضی ام

----------

*HS13&86*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## javamobira

با سلام به تمام همکاران عزیز 
اگر بخواهم به طورکلی دسته بندی قلع های خوب رو معرفی کنم به دلیل نایاب بودن ودسرسی کم  بعضی از همکاران به قلع های غربی وژاپنی نمونه های شرق اسیایی وایرانی به ترتیب کیفیت براتون اعلام می کنم 
رتبه 1 اسکای سون که واقعا عالی 
رتبه 2 اساهی اصل مالزی
رتبه 3اساهی باکیفیت تولید چین (البته نمونه ای دیگرهم هست که ان اساهی تقلبی است ولی نمونه اساهی چینی خوب که تحت لیسانس خوداساهی تولید میشود هم تست کرده ام وخوب جواب داده است)
رتبه 4 بهینیکس  ایرانی (هم اکنون خودم از ان استفاده می کنم)
رتبه 5 کسرای ایرانی
قلع های ذکر شده را خود بنده استفاده کرده وراضی بوده ام وهمچنین با تحقیق از فروشندگان معتبر البته من نمونه اریا را استفاده نکردم پس ذکر نکردم همچنین ژرف هم قلع با کیفیتی است ولی دسایز 1 به بالا تولید می شود که برای ما تعمیر کاران الکترونیک زیاد کار امد نیست درمورد مارک مکانیک هم باید بگم که 99 درصد موجود در بازار ایران چینی است

----------

*amookhteh*,*farzad55*,*HS13&86*,*parviz407*,*sovietiran*

----------


## farzad55

درود بر عزیزان.
من یکی دوساله از قلع woller  استفاده میکنم بنظرم بهتر از مارک های چینی و آساهی هست.هم کیفیت خوبی داره و هم مقرون بصرفه است.
موفق باشید.index.jpg

----------

*javamobira*,*parviz407*,*reza.93*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## javamobira

> بهینکس هم خوبه کیفیت نسبتا مناسبی داره ولی دود خیلی خیلی زیادی داره که کار باهاش رو اذیت کننده میکنه


با سلام به همکار عزیز
بنده همانطور که در پست قبل ذکر کردم از قلع  بهینیکس استفاده می کنم وجالب است که به هیچ وجه دود ندارد یعنی دوغلیظ وازار دهنده ندارد می توان گفت ذوب شدن ان شبیه اساهی است ودود ان هم خیلی کم

----------

*amookhteh*,*HS13&86*,*mohammadhadi*,*parviz407*

----------


## mrahmani244

باسلام
بنظرم سیم لحیم بهینکس میتونه گزینه مناسب تر باشد. من بارها از این سیم لحیم استفاده کردم و راضی بودم.

----------

*amookhteh*,*HS13&86*,*javamobira*,*mohammadhadi*

----------


## ali_repair

بهینکس خوب هست و من تاییدش می کنم. بازدهی خوبی هم داره و زود تموم نمیشه.

----------

*javamobira*

----------


## Samooel1980

سلام
یاکسون هم قلع های خوبی داره

----------

*javamobira*

----------


## sajjad990

> بهینکس هم خوبه کیفیت نسبتا مناسبی داره ولی دود خیلی خیلی زیادی داره که کار باهاش رو اذیت کننده میکنه


بهینکس خوبه من استفاده کردم. من مصرف قلع ام خیلی بالایه بهینکس زود ذوب میشه و حجم کمی داره بیشتر مغز روغنه. برای کار های ریز عالیه 
ژرف خیلی عالیه لحیم مردگی تو کارش نیست برای کار های سنگین با لحیم های بزرگ عالیه مثل استارت دینام و متور های برقی.

----------

*javamobira*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## h.Khalilian

قالبا سیم لحیم های توی ایران یا ساخت ایران هستند یا رولهای بزرگ وارد میشن و اینجا رو قرقره های کوچیک تر پیچیده میشن . 
به نظر من اصلا به اسم سیم لحیم نگاه نکنید . فقط به کیفیت دقت کنید . 

من خودم معمولا از هر برند با هر اسمی یا رنگی میخواد باشه یک مقدار کم بعضا یکی دو متر میگیرم تست میکنم خوب بود چنتا قرقره میگیرم . 

باور کنید همون کیفیتی که مثال در آساهی مالزی یا مثال پروسکیت میبینید در قرقره های چاپ سگی هم هم کمو بیش پیدا میشه بلکه با قیمتی مناسب تر . فقط نیاز به تست هست

----------

*Kamal2013*,*masoud5756*,*mohammadhadi*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Ali1362860

> درود
> سیم لحیمی بنام بهینکس در بازار مشهد هست که ساخت کارخانه ای اطراف مشهد است و مدعی است مواد را از مالزی میاورد و کیفیت محصول خوبست و....
> 
> بنده تست نکردم اما شاید  گزینه خوبی باشد.
> 
> ضمنا مارک electroloy سنگاپور هم خوبست و چندسالی است استفاده میکنم.
> اساهی سالهاست مشکوک است در ایران...
> بدرود


سیم لحیم بهینکس عالیه من چند ساله استفاده میکنم

----------

